# Whats this stuff growing on my rubber suction pads



## chris79 (Aug 28, 2005)

Hi,

Since i've had my tank setup a few weeks, i'm getting this wierd white coloured stuff growing on the rubber suction pads of my heater...

I took them out and cleaned them properly, but since back in its growing again, it grows really fast, only a few days...

pic here > http://www.asfw91.dsl.pipex.com/tank1.jpg

Anyone know what it is and what it means to my tank environment?

thanks


----------



## GlassblowRBPown (Apr 4, 2005)

look either algea or bacterial. wait till your tank is fully cylced before you worry. you got fish in there


----------



## chris79 (Aug 28, 2005)

yeh tanks been up about 3 weeks now...

got fish + plants in it for past week or so


----------



## GlassblowRBPown (Apr 4, 2005)

well its doesnt look serious, i wouldnt worry. get a pleco and see if he eats it.
what size tank, fish, filtration. curious hehe


----------



## chris79 (Aug 28, 2005)

hmm thing is, i only cleaned it all off the rubber pad 3 days ago and already its visible again. last time it was so bad that it was coming off in clumps and floating around the tank...

the tank is 10 gallon with a 400l/h internal filter...


----------



## GlassblowRBPown (Apr 4, 2005)

any other rubber doin this in ur tank. it now seems to be a bacterial fungal kinda thing. but i wouldnt exactly listen to me in stone. tryin takin out the rubber and give them a salt paste bath. when was the last water change? any plants in there. i had some random rubber deco in my tank waay back in the day. it just kept gettin covered with fuzzy stuff. so i took it out. if this keep happening, i would find some other suction cups if you can. what heater this come off of?


----------



## boozehound420 (Apr 18, 2005)

i get that on the my suction cups for one of my powerheads, and hob filters slide where the water goes down,

my pleco eats the stuff that he can reach on the suction cups, he's huge though so he cant get sertain parts


----------



## timmy (Mar 29, 2004)

I have it on mine too...Don't worry bout it


----------



## GlassblowRBPown (Apr 4, 2005)

yeah, its gotta be an algea thing then


----------

